# Thule T2 Pro XT Owners



## jonlong724 (Aug 19, 2015)

I’m looking at picking up a Thule T2 Pro XT and am looking for feedback from current owners. Have you been happy with the rack? Any issues with the design, function, or durability? One thing I’ve seen in a couple personal reviews is that the rack sits crooked in the hitch. Most reviews don’t mention this, so I’m wondering if this is a rare problem, or perhaps due to user error. 

I prefer the design of the Thule, but would also consider the Kuat NV 2.0 if there’s a good reason for it. I know there are a ton of people who love the One Up rack, but it’s just not for me.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

I like the Thule T2 Pro XT, the rack is super robust, fits my Fat Bike, 29'er and gravel bike without issue and even adjust for my kids 20". The outboard handle alone will make you happy you bought it.

The only draw back is weight but thta's what makes it robust. As far as the tilting i believe that is hitch dependent. Mine looks fine on my wifes SUV but does tilt slightly on my pickup but nothing i'm worried about.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Mine sits square in the hitch too. I use it for everything from 4" fat bikes and 29+ wheels, to 26" mtbs and it's been great with all of them. The fact you can easily re-position the rear wheel strap as the wheel size changes makes it very versatile, and there's enough space to run 2 fat bikes without any problems.

The only drawback is it didn't survive being backed into a large light pole. But I like it enough to buy another one.

Tim


----------



## G_T (Jul 30, 2009)

I've had one for a year, and really like it. The only negative I can think of is the weight, but it's not that difficult to manage. I have not used other racks to offer a comparison, but I am guessing that I will not have to buy anything else for a long time.


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

I have had mine for several years and I like it a lot. For the weight and for storage I picked up the Hollywood Racks Valet. The hole does not line up with the clamp thing but it makes no difference. I have seen folks drill another hole. I've never see the need to do that.


----------



## Big Slick (Aug 17, 2004)

I didn't do a lot of research before buying mine but I read the reviews from this site:

https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/reviews/biking/bike-rack/thule-t2-pro-xt

https://www.outdoorgearlab.com/topics/biking/best-bike-rack?specs=n&n=5&sort_field=#compare

Only had a it a short time but here are my thoughts:

-Slightly higher off the ground than my previous tray style hitch rack
-Longer than my previous tray style rack
-Heavy and big (this is a very common issue) so if you need to store it off the vehicle, make sure you have space for the rack somewhere. 
-Cable locks are a nice feature but not really necessary, would forego this for a lesser price and lighter weight rack. 
-Have not had to adjust the spacing yet but wish it was tool free, who knows I may never need to adjust it, the spacing is pretty good and I haven't had issues with interference yet.

As someone mentioned sitting crooked is likely a hitch thing, it would be difficult for the hitch to be perfectly true along with frame of the vehicle where it is mounted to.

Overall happy with it, I did get it on sale, so that kind of helps, probably would not have paid retail for it.


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

I've been using my for a couple years now, and I don't really have any complaints. It's sturdy, easily accomodates 24" to 29" wheels, and I personally really appreciate that it has the built-in locks. The part I appreciate the most is how quickly it can be put on my car and then taken off again. I thought I would be turned off by the weight, but it really isn't a factor.

I do appreciate that the Kuat has the built-in bike repair stand, but all the other features of the Thule T2 Pro XT win out for me.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

I have had mine for a couple months now and really like it. It is simple and robust. I really like the retracting cable locks too. I wouldn't rely on them for overnight protection but it keeps the honest people honest if you stop for lunch after a ride. Also, the tilt handle is an awesome design as well. Tilting the bikes back to open the rear hatch of a SUV or folding the rack up after unloading the bikes takes seconds.


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

rynomx785 said:


> I have had mine for a couple months now as well and really like it. It is simple and robust. I really like the retracting cable locks as well. I wouldn't rely on them for overnight protection but it keeps the honest people honest if you stop for lunch after a ride. Also, the tilt handle is an awesome design as well. Tilting the bikes back to open the rear hatch of a SUV or folding the rack up after unloading the bikes takes seconds.


Totally forgot about the tilt feature when I posted earlier. I agree - its fantastic and really easy to use. I also agree on your feedback regarding the built-in locks - I wouldn't rely on them to lock the bike overnight, but they are sufficient for a food stop after a ride. I've even relied on them to lock my bike for the workday, but it isn't a place I worry about theft.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

I've had mine for about a year. No major complaints. It's definitely solid and sturdy. Built in cable lock is pretty cool. Won't stop a prepared thief though. I weave a second much thicker cable if I'm traveling. It sits the bikes up high so the exhaust is not really close to the wheels. No problems with fit or unevenness. The rack also works well in all kinds of weather. I had to lift it up and down covered in snow and it was totally fine. The biggest draw back is the weight and size. Taking it off is more or less easy but with a bad back I am concerned moving it. I usually it is on an old skateboard and roll it into the garage. I don't have a big garage so that doesn't help. Usually the rack stays on 24/7. It makes getting to the rear hatch a little annoying having to lift down the rack, but not a big deal. I use the backdoors most of the time. Watch out for foot activated tailgates and also accidentally pressing the tailgate button if your car is new. I imagine bad scratches would easily happen. Nice rack overall. Kind of overpriced IMO.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

It is priced right there with everything else but I would say that racks in general are over priced.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I've just returned from a 1,500 mile round trip using the rack. While I set it up so the rear wheel "cup" on both bikes sits directly under the rear axle, when I checked it after about 400 miles the cup had slid towards the front of the bike a good 4" or more. 

This put a lot of angular pressure on the wheel strap and the teeth that hold the strap in place as the wheel rotates up and away from its starting position, to the point that the teeth were worn down. I stopped this happening by placing a voile strap around the cross bar in front of the strap so it couldn't slide forward as easily.

This hasn't happened on shorter trips. 

Tim


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Good to know - thanks.


----------



## Montana2Rice (Mar 24, 2010)

jonlong724 said:


> I'm looking at picking up a Thule T2 Pro XT and am looking for feedback from current owners. Have you been happy with the rack? Any issues with the design, function, or durability? One thing I've seen in a couple personal reviews is that the rack sits crooked in the hitch. Most reviews don't mention this, so I'm wondering if this is a rare problem, or perhaps due to user error.
> 
> I prefer the design of the Thule, but would also consider the Kuat NV 2.0 if there's a good reason for it. I know there are a ton of people who love the One Up rack, but it's just not for me.


Have you decided between the two? I'm currently in the same position you were in back in January.

After reading up on these two models, I like both equally minus one factor on each. The NV 2.0's release lever being on the inner part of the rack seems to be a big disadvantage to the XT Pro's external handle. But the lack of a hitch lock on the XT Pro is sort of a concern for me after reading many posts of Thule hitch racks being stolen, yet not many stories of stolen Kuat racks. Before I continue, I do realize that no rack is safe from those who are equipped with the tools to bypass any lock available on the market, but I would like something a bit more substantial than the internal wedge playing the part of a security lock.

Is there any way to add a lock (or locks) to the XT Pro and hitch to add at least one form of deterrence for thieves?


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

I have this rack and for many years. I have never thought of the hitch locking mechanism as a problem. Where can I read about this being a problem?

If there is concern you can easily run a cable lock from your car hitch to several areas on the rack.


----------



## Montana2Rice (Mar 24, 2010)

JediSith said:


> I have this rack and for many years. I have never thought of the hitch locking mechanism as a problem. Where can I read about this being a problem?
> 
> If there is concern you can easily run a cable lock from your car hitch to several areas on the rack.


https://www.bikeforums.net/general-cycling-discussion/1177211-stolen-thule-t2-pro-xt-hitch-rack.html

https://electricbikereview.com/forums/threads/problem-with-thule-locks.10058/

There were a couple other articles I came across as well. I'm probably being more paranoid than I need to be.


----------



## JediSith (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh wow. Looks like the Thule rack only has a hole on one side where the safety clamp goes. Does not seem like a lock pin can go through.


----------



## Montana2Rice (Mar 24, 2010)

JediSith said:


> Oh wow. Looks like the Thule rack only has a hole on one side where the safety clamp goes. Does not seem like a lock pin can go through.


Yeah. Some discussion boards have said they put a third party pin through it, but based on Pro XT videos, I've never seen a hole on the other side, so I'm not sure if they're talking about the T2 Classic rack. And since stores aren't open, I'm unable to see any of these racks in person, which is why I'm asking on these threads.

I'm also wondering about that spring loaded pin on the Pro XT that slides into the hitch receiver... is the only function to prevent the rack from slipping out of the receiver? It's not a lock of any kind, correct?

(Sorry for the barrage of questions. As I've mentioned, not being able to see these in person makes it a bit tricky; I don't want to order something online and be surprised or disappointed by anything when I receive it. I'd rather have all the info I need and make one purchase if possible.)


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Montana2Rice said:


> I'm also wondering about that spring loaded pin on the Pro XT that slides into the hitch receiver... is the only function to prevent the rack from slipping out of the receiver? It's not a lock of any kind, correct?


You're right, the spring loaded pin is only a safety device, it's not a lock.

The lock is part of the wedge in the stinger that sits in the receiver. You tighten it with a knob at the rear to remove all movement. Once it tight you turn the key to lock the knob and it then just spins. Various people have reported that this isn't very secure.

Tim


----------



## Montana2Rice (Mar 24, 2010)

Wombat said:


> You're right, the spring loaded pin is only a safety device, it's not a lock.
> 
> The lock is part of the wedge in the stinger that sits in the receiver. You tighten it with a knob at the rear to remove all movement. Once it tight you turn the key to lock the knob and it then just spins. Various people have reported that this isn't very secure.
> 
> Tim


This was the first thing that alerted me to the possibility of getting these T2 Pro XT racks stolen. You can start from the 4:00 mark.






Just throwing that out there for anyone else who may be in the market for these racks. I'll probably end up still getting the Pro XT and just hope for the best.


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

Montana2Rice said:


> This was the first thing that alerted me to the possibility of getting these T2 Pro XT racks stolen. You can start from the 4:00 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a spare U lock sitting around? (a thick chain/lock works too)
... I've got 3 or 4 of them and several thick Kryptonite cables too.










as a bonus, mounting on the pin side it also holds the safety pin in the hole.
You can put one on each side if you're really concerned.

I usually stow my Thule hidden under the BakFlip hard tonneau cover, 
where I have a BedRug liner, locked tailgate and alarm armed when not in use.

I used to just haul my Fatty's hanging over the tailgate with a padded blanket for short trips, 
but needed a solution for Wifey's Volvo XC60 when we take longer road trips to the mountains.

Picked up the Thule T2 XTB Pro on sale and just need to mount a 2" receiver on the Volvo next.


----------



## coombs (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a 1.25 inch hitch on my car and a 2 inch hitch on my van. I know that Thule doesn’t include a sleeve to fit the 1.25 inch shank T2 Pro XT in a 2 inch hitch. It would be great to be able to drive to the trail in either vehicle. What do you guys use as an adapter? Thanks!


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll add some negatives just for some fairness. I had the original rack that came standard with tray that fit road --> real fat tires. In july the rack will/would have been 4 years old.

Positives: rack is super easy to use. Takes no time at all to throw the bike on there and get it secure. I love that I can throw my HT on one day, road bike the next, and fat bike the day after and I don't need to do anything. So ease of use is as good as it gets. Also, the handle and ease of lowering/lifting the rack is really good. Being able to tilt the rack down with bikes on so I can lift the hatch of my SUV was a huge selling point and has been a feature I can't live without.

Negatives:
- The handle to lower/lift the rack is plastic and connected to the metal interior piece with plastic. Mine broke off in my hand within 6 months. Wasn't a great time for that to happen either. Ended up having some students at my school cob together a metal bar as a replacement and that worked the rest of the time.
- Depending on bikes, I've had an issue with a couple different friends where we had to lower seats to make bikes fit. Nobody likes to mess around with their seat height so this ends up being kind of a PIA.

- Multiple parts of my rack started showing signs of rust and deterioration within a couple years. Within the last year I noticed some concerning rust on the bar that holds the front wheel down. Went to use the handle to tilt rack up towards vehicle after putting some stuff inside SUV, one of the internal metal pieces in the stinger assembly near the joint was spot welded, the spot weld failed and broke apart. After realizing what happened and then looking at the internals a little more, there were a ton of pieces that were corroded and seemingly going to fail at some point too.

Luckily Thule replaced the rack, literally last Friday but my replacement rack is out of stock until the end of June. I'm not sure if I'm going to keep the rack and get a 1up because I think it will last longer. I also like how the racks are staggered so you don't end up with bikes hitting each other.


----------



## Montana2Rice (Mar 24, 2010)

CanuckMountainMan said:


> Got a spare U lock sitting around? (a thick chain/lock works too)
> ... I've got 3 or 4 of them and several thick Kryptonite cables too.
> 
> I've seen your setup on a couple other forums, and I think it's perfect. My hitch receiver sits a few inches deep on my Odyssey, so I'm not sure a U-lock will fit, but I do plan on getting a chain lock to serve the same purpose.


----------



## CanuckMountainMan (Oct 29, 2018)

I picked up a Draw-Tite 2" Class III receiver hitch (model 76116) on amazon for $200 for the Volvo
and finally got it installed (thanks to youtube!) it fits the Thule perfect, just clearing the tire baskets when stowed upright,
and the Volvo's hatch clears the Farley's wide handlebars by about 8" when the rack is in the tilted down position.

YouTube Vid:


----------



## _Bump (Jul 12, 2020)

CanuckMountainMan said:


> Got a spare U lock sitting around? (a thick chain/lock works too)





CanuckMountainMan said:


> ... I've got 3 or 4 of them and several thick Kryptonite cables too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Kryptonite Lock is that?

Just got my T2 pro setup today, I want to copy your setup.

edit: https://www.kryptonitelock.com/cont...ormation/current-key/004202.html?type=bicycle

If the one attached is the same as the "Keeper" below then maybe this will work for my setup too:


----------



## Big Slick (Aug 17, 2004)

Wondering if any owners have the 1 ¼" version. That is what I currently have but looking to buy a vehicle that has a 2" hitch. Is it possible to use this rack on a some type of adaptor?

I noticed this was asked previously.


----------



## cbr04 (Aug 26, 2020)

I noticed this piece today. Those with the T2 Pro XT, is this normal? Thanks


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

It's not normal but I have seen it happen if the knob is loosened all the way. Did you try tightening the knob a few turns and tucking it back in?


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I would say that piece is broken and needs replacing. I have the same rack but never had the issue.


----------



## cbr04 (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. I took that piece out and it doesn't seem to be broken... but pretty bent. I am able to bend it back but fear breaking it if I do it too much. Does anyone know what that piece is called? I'd just buy a new one but have no idea what it is called. I send a pic to Thule but auto response said we will get back to you in 10-12 business days.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Here is a picture of my rack. The piece is very light duty plastic. As you observed, it does look as it it is all there. It appears to be just a retainer to keep the threaded shaft in position when the rack is not installed. I would just shove it back in and see what happens.


----------



## cbr04 (Aug 26, 2020)

Jim - thank you for the pic. I tried shoving it back in there but it bends back. It seems like it's been bent for quite some time. I may take a heat gun to soften it up, straighten it out, and put it in a vice grip. I just wish I could find that replacement piece! I'm OCD and it annoys me.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

Did you try putting it back in the other way?


----------



## cbr04 (Aug 26, 2020)

Nope. I just bent it back as best as I could and left it alone. I’ll keep an eye on it. Hopefully Thule will reply with a part number or just send me a new one if they’re feeling generous.


----------



## Montana2Rice (Mar 24, 2010)

coombs said:


> I have a 1.25 inch hitch on my car and a 2 inch hitch on my van. I know that Thule doesn't include a sleeve to fit the 1.25 inch shank T2 Pro XT in a 2 inch hitch. It would be great to be able to drive to the trail in either vehicle. What do you guys use as an adapter? Thanks!


You can order one of these to downsize your 2" hitch on your van to a 1 1/4":

https://www.amazon.com/CURT-45770-T...&qid=1601314740&sprefix=1+1/4,aps,252&sr=8-16


----------



## Montana2Rice (Mar 24, 2010)

Big Slick said:


> Wondering if any owners have the 1 ¼" version. That is what I currently have but looking to buy a vehicle that has a 2" hitch. Is it possible to use this rack on a some type of adaptor?
> 
> I noticed this was asked previously.


You can order one of these to downsize your 2" hitch to a 1 1/4":

https://www.amazon.com/CURT-45770-T...&qid=1601314740&sprefix=1+1/4,aps,252&sr=8-16


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Or if you don't want it to stick out too far, there is always this:

https://www.amazon.com/Tow-Hitch-Ad...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## joehub (Sep 28, 2020)

*Thule Design Flaw on Hitch?*



CanuckMountainMan said:


> Got a spare U lock sitting around? (a thick chain/lock works too)
> ... I've got 3 or 4 of them and several thick Kryptonite cables too.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gpozzo (Oct 30, 2020)

*Thule T2 Pro Xt vs Kuat Sherpa 2.0*

I'm trying to decide between these two and I know each have ups and downs. I wanted to post to this forum to see what everyone has and what they prefer. I'm kinda leaning towards the thule but I still don't know what do you guys all think? One thing I worry about is stealing the rack when I'm on a ride and also the moving when I'm driving. Let me know please. Thanks enjoy your day.


----------



## Montana2Rice (Mar 24, 2010)

Gpozzo said:


> I'm trying to decide between these two and I know each have ups and downs. I wanted to post to this forum to see what everyone has and what they prefer. I'm kinda leaning towards the thule but I still don't know what do you guys all think? One thing I worry about is stealing the rack when I'm on a ride and also the moving when I'm driving. Let me know please. Thanks enjoy your day.


If you're going to eventually get a 4-bike setup, I'd go with the Thule simply because you can lower the rack by yourself with the release lever being on the end. With the Kuat, you need another person to release the lever while you lower the rack. IMO, that's just a pain. But if you're only going to have a 2-bike rack, then I think they're both equal.

Regarding someone stealing your rack, you've probably heard this already, but at the end of the day, if someone really wants your rack and has the tools, it doesn't matter which rack you have... it will get stolen. Just do what you can to try to deter potential thieves. I was in the same boat as you originally (deciding between the Kuat and Thule), but I ended up getting a 1up. My rack came with a hitch lock, like the Kuat does, but I also got a Kryptonite chain lock as a secondary security measure and I loop it through the hitch and rack. Is this foolproof? No. Will it make a potential thief think twice about going through the trouble of breaking two locks to steal my rack? Probably.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I have the Thule Pro XT 2 bike rack and the Saris Superclamp EX-2.
The Thule is on a 1.25" and the Saris on a 2".

The Thule has quite a bit of up and down movement at the hitch and I have noticed the "safety pin" can back out of the hole, so I duct taped it into position. I'm not too worried about theft, but I'm concerned that many miles of driving on rough roads could back it off without the pin engaged.

I have come to prefer the Saris.
It is securely locked to the hitch, so there's no chance of the pin not being engaged.
It also is very streamlined so that with no bike on the hitch you can see the license plate, and the hatch on my Outback clears it without having to lower it. 

It's very light, off the car, and it sits upright with no tendency to fall over. There is no up/down or side-side movement at the hitch. There is some movement at other points, but tightening down bolts has just about eliminated that. It fits 1.25" or 2" hitches. 

The bike attachment is very secure. It's cheaper. It has a 60 pound per bike limit which puts it well short of the tongue limit on the car, just in case I ever get ebikes. I no longer have to slow down over speed bumps! Also because of the curve on the bar, it has a better departure angle than the Thule.

I don't think the Saris can be extended to 4 bikes, so that could be a deal breaker for some.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I see this same error referenced a lot on this site. The maximum tongue weight rating for a hitch is at the ball on the insert, typically a few inches off the bumper. Throwing on a 4 bike rack with four 30 pound bikes creates a massive lever arm force, especially over bumps. Most class II (1-1/4") hitches limit the tongue weight to 300 pounds and class III (2") hitches to 500 pounds. So four bikes totaling 120 pounds and a 100 pound rack may appear to be with in the 300 pound weight limit. However, with the center of gravity two feet out back will be an issue on a class II.

I already know the responses will be how some do it all of the time and have never had an issue. Do you really want to use that argument?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The tongue limit on the Subaru is 350 pounds. The CG of the Saris is less than 16" back from where the ball would be. It's a 2 bike rack. I'm sure it's okay. Even a 4 bike rack would be fine. Besides, tongue weight is a steering issue, not a structural limit and you'll likely be able to notice that immediately.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

Tongue weight versus trailer weight while towing is a steering issue. The Max tongue weight is a structural issue.


----------



## Piperguy (May 4, 2021)

How important is it to have the wheel-holding arm less than 1" from the fork, per Thule's user manual graphic instructions? I've been using my T2 Pro XTR for about 8 months now, mostly with my fenderless 26x4.8 fat bike. I once transported my 29x2.1" Surly Ogre with Planet Bike Cascadia ALX fenders, and I was comfortable with how the arm/hook fit near the top of the front wheel, just in front of the fender (that just comes to the top of the wheel, as some of you may know) during two 90 minute drives. When installing the bike, I could not pull the arm/hook back over the front of the wheel once ratcheted snug against the tire. It seemed perfectly stable.

Do any of you have experience with this? Sure, I can simply remove the fender from the 3 fastening points, but I'm not convinced that it would help the bike ride better and keep it more safely attached to the rack, plus reinstalling the fender is a bit tedious. I would be most grateful for any insight you would be willing to share, please.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

Piperguy said:


> How important is it to have the wheel-holding arm less than 1" from the fork, per Thule's user manual graphic instructions? I've been using my T2 Pro XTR for about 8 months now, mostly with my fenderless 26x4.8 fat bike. I once transported my 29x2.1" Surly Ogre with Planet Bike Cascadia ALX fenders, and I was comfortable with how the arm/hook fit near the top of the front wheel, just in front of the fender (that just comes to the top of the wheel, as some of you may know) during two 90 minute drives. When installing the bike, I could not pull the arm/hook back over the front of the wheel once ratcheted snug against the tire. It seemed perfectly stable.
> 
> Do any of you have experience with this? Sure, I can simply remove the fender from the 3 fastening points, but I'm not convinced that it would help the bike ride better and keep it more safely attached to the rack, plus reinstalling the fender is a bit tedious. I would be most grateful for any insight you would be willing to share, please.


It doesn't matter if it is Thule or any of the other over the tire J hook style carriers, the closer to the fork crown the better. Placing the hook further away means your eventually going to have an issue. I have seen bikes come off due to mounting in this way dozens of times and on all the brands, I personally would not risk it.


----------



## copylatte (Sep 24, 2011)

jonlong724 said:


> I'm looking at picking up a Thule T2 Pro XT and am looking for feedback from current owners. Have you been happy with the rack? Any issues with the design, function, or durability? One thing I've seen in a couple personal reviews is that the rack sits crooked in the hitch. Most reviews don't mention this, so I'm wondering if this is a rare problem, or perhaps due to user error.
> 
> I prefer the design of the Thule, but would also consider the Kuat NV 2.0 if there's a good reason for it. I know there are a ton of people who love the One Up rack, but it's just not for me.


Be careful when locking the front tire spar down. The ratchet system is plastic. I used to crank mine down to ensure the front tire was in there solid. It only took about 8 months to break. The teeth wore out and the plastic split open. I think you don't need to crank it much to hold it tight. Just something to be aware of (I cranked it because once we had a spar come loose in the front on the thule classic)..


----------



## copylatte (Sep 24, 2011)

copylatte said:


> Be careful when locking the front tire spar down. The ratchet system is plastic. I used to crank mine down to ensure the front tire was in there solid. It only took about 8 months to break. The teeth wore out and the plastic split open. I think you don't need to crank it much to hold it tight. Just something to be aware of (I cranked it because once we had a spar come loose in the front on the thule classic)..





CanuckMountainMan said:


> Got a spare U lock sitting around? (a thick chain/lock works too)
> ... I've got 3 or 4 of them and several thick Kryptonite cables too.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Just a note on my setup. I got a 2" hitch extender and had a welder put on a metal plate for me to attach the thule too. It worked great for a single bike and kept it close to my bumper...and it takes a lockable pin...so no worries about getting it stolen. In total I paid around 135.00 for the single rack. Again, it is just a single but mostly that's what I use when riding. If I have friends coming I can add another extension / more racks in the future....


----------



## Piperguy (May 4, 2021)

Rackguy said:


> It doesn't matter if it is Thule or any of the other over the tire J hook style carriers, the closer to the fork crown the better. Placing the hook further away means your eventually going to have an issue. I have seen bikes come off due to mounting in this way dozens of times and on all the brands, I personally would not risk it.


Thanks! It sounds like the fender removal hassle is going to be worth my piece of mind.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Aug 26, 2020)

I just picked up my rack last night. I was hoping that I could get a traditional hitch pin and slide it thru the receiver to keep it tight and secure but like some have mentioned; there is no hole on one side for a hitch pin to slide completely thru. I don't really trust the auto hitch pin as I can see that coming loose unless you zip tie it tight or duct tape as someone did here. But I feel it could still be susceptible to theft. I just ordered a 3' kryptonite bike chain lock and going to wrap it around the receiver and rack like someone above did. That should keep the pin in as well as secure the rack (or deter thieves) to the car


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi All,

Wondering if this is normal with my T2 pro or not. The knob used to affix the rack into the hitch at a certain tightness starts slipping/clicking. Do you think my mechanism is worn or is this a safety thing not to overtighten?


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

kbecker said:


> Hi All,
> Wondering if this is normal with my T2 pro or not. The knob used to affix the rack into the hitch at a certain tightness starts slipping/clicking. Do you think my mechanism is worn or is this a safety thing not to overtighten?


Unless you have arms like Popeye, I'd say the mechanism is worn, or something's fallen out. Thule's installation diagram shows this being done up very tight.

Tim


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I would say the key lock is bad or not engaging completely.


----------



## kbecker (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a video if anyone wants me to send the maildrop link. Thule wont give me an answer as to if its normal or not without proof of purchase. I bought the rack at a local bike shop years ago


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I can tell you are discouraged and desperate to solve the issue on an expensive item. The problem you have is that the unit is not serviceable. Look at the spare parts list on the THULE site and they do not sell parts for the lock/knob system. If the lock on the knob is broken and it does not completely engage, you cannot purchase a replacement.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Look inside the stinger(?) at the locking wedge as you rotate the locking knob. You might see what the problem is. This post talks about it a bit: Thule T2 Pro Photo Request and shows a broken plastic arm. 

If something's broken here and you can't get parts I think your only option is to remove the locking mechanism completely and then drill through the stinger's right side hole and out the left hand side so you can use a standard coupling or locking pin. 

Good luck and post pictures Tim


----------



## hbrogers1902 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hello all, sorry to high jack the tread, but does anyone have the pro xt and use it with a GMC 1500 pickup with multi pro tailgate. About to purchase and want to make sure i can drop tailgate when rack is on. Thank you


----------

